# Give Jake a chance for atonement?



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> You know those movies in which a guy wakes up and walks outside and everybody is gone and he thinks he's the only human in the world? He's wrong, of course. Eventually he'll be joined by a faithful dog, a woman, usually blonde, and a villain. But for awhile he believes he's the only one of his kind.
> 
> That's how I feel this morning. I believe Jake Delhomme should start Sunday.
> 
> ...


LINK

As much as Delhomme has struggled this year, I've thought from the beginning he atleast deserves another shot against the Cardinals. I think this is his last year in Carolina without a doubt, but with everything Jakes done in Carolina he deserves revenge. If he struggles, put Moore and Feeley in and let him take a backseat for the rest of the year. Fox has already waited too long to take him out he should atleast give him one more chance.

Practice started today I'm sure we'll find out who practiced with the first team either tonight or tommorow

That being said I think theres no way Fox/Hurney is coming back next year, even though I agree with him starting this week Delhomme should have been pulled weeks ago. No reason we should have lost against the Bills Jake cost us the game. Fox sticking with Delhomme is moving him farther and farther out of town


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm just not sure we have a better option,but Jake is just killing us with the turnovers.If we were a really good team we couldn't afford to make that many mistakes...And honestly the only way for this team to win is to playing mistake free football.Only way we can beat a good team is for them to help us out.I really wish that S.O.B Garcia had come here...You can be sure I'd be willing to give him a shot right now.AJ Feeley probably wins that buffalo game though.We just totally beat ourselves in that game and it's sad because we might have had a shimmer of hope if we could have gotten to .500.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It just really sucks that we traded our 1st next year since it'll prolly be top 10. Fox and Hurney trying to force everything into this season to win now really cost us. We would have only had to deal with Delhomme for this year but we had no cap room and Gross/Peppers were free agents. With the way our D has been playing the past few weeks we'd be right back where we were last year with a decent QB. Now were stuck with that contract and still little to no cap room. Without a first I don't know how well getting new QB is gonna go especially since we've never been good at drafting or developing quarterbacks.

Just looking at the FA's it doesn't get much better either. Take a shot at other teams busts Jason Campbell/Tavaris Jackson or go for somebody over the hill. I think Fox/Hurney just crippled us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would have probably traded the pick too...Because I know I'm out of the job any way at the end of the year.No reason to make the job easier for your replacement if you can try to save your own *** first.It worked out for them last year.If Otah hadn't played so well both of them are unemployed already.


----------

